# If you were designing a dream SchH field?



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

If you were designing a dream SchH field/training location from scratch, what amenities would you incorporate into the plan?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Our club was entertaining the idea of a swim up bar (and the pool, goes without saying). I was just trying to rally support for a picnic table!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

1. Tracking space and a field together
2. Indoor space for winter training
3. A club house with a place to view videos
4. A kitchenette 
5. Flush toilets!
6. A temperature controlled kennel for the dogs to stay in while they wait their turn for training
7. Adequate parking
8. Covered area for observation with comfy seating
9. An espresso machine
10. NO MOSQUITOES!

P.S. Bison says to add a gravy fountain


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

A biergarten!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

- A kids park with monkey bars and swings and all that stuff so parents can relax knowing where their children are and that they are not dead bored while the grown ups have fun
- Barbecue is a must
- A field with agility equipment, just for fun.
- A couple of bedrooms for people coming from other areas for trials and seminars.
- Shelves with dog books and DVDs that people donate at the club once read or seen for member access.


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

As far as the field itself goes, I would want something that was correctly sized with proper drainage, and lights. Shade is always nice in the parking area. A solid wall, and jump that both will adjust in height are good to have.

A good sized club heated club house with running water, toilet, and some food/beer is very nice to have. 

I hope this helps,
Al Govednik


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Ruthie said:


> 6. A temperature controlled kennel for the dogs to stay in while they wait their turn for training


Beware. If you make training at your home field too comfortable you might have a hard time training/trialing your dog at other places cause its not the same.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't mind not having too many luxuries b/c I'm there to train, on my feet almost the entire time even when it's not my turn, but what was nice about our place was we had a large field (trial size but on the large end), nice trailer to keep all the equipment at the field, a building for inclement weather, and a real bathroom. That's really all I need. Some sort of shade/pavilion would have been nice so we didn't have to put up the Easy-Ups all the time. I'd rather have a good field that is actually level, drains, and isn't full of rocks/roots/holes. Our current field is not really level but has less holes than the old one and drains better b/c it's sandy/gravel under the cover.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The outdoor fields have already been addressed, and for the most part easy to find.
With the weather changing to whats ahead~ an indoor arena would be really nice. 
Most training facilities only have room to set up one blind.

I remember Lucia(Castlemaid) posted pics training in an airplane hangar. That was a a sweet place for winter training. Lotsa room, soft dirt floor for the dogs.

Or this would be ideal, of course it is someone elses dream: 
*Let A Dream Become Reality!*
February 2, 2010








Just imagine. You walk into a spacious club house where people have gathered to chat and share good times. You notice immediately that the main gathering areas are well furnished and complete with kitchen, bathrooms, and other comforts designed to welcome visitors from the US and all over the world.
A short tour of the offices gives you the impression of order and organization. You see USA staff members answering questions and helping people with documents and paperwork right out of their ample desks and computer centers. 
After a little while of friendly encounters you walk out the back to continue your discovery. Immediately to your right you see a large indoor-arena. As you enter the building you are faced with row after row of chairs and conference-style tables prepared for the upcoming general board meeting. Someone explains that the setup is designed to be easily converted to any type of large group gathering such as what is needed during draw night, banquets, seminars, or other celebrations or educational programs. A small room reveals podiums, wide projection screens, monitors and other media equipment ready for all tasks.
A wide door leads you out to the open fields where the real excitement begins. A breath of fresh air hits you as you look into the distance and recognize instantly two perfectly manicured training and exhibition fields complete with bleachers, lighting, and well defined features designed specifically for the German Shepherd related sports. 
A large flag of the organization flies proudly at the entrance of the performance fields along with flags of other nations decorating the space with the kind of festive atmosphere that says: *“Welcome to the United Schutzhund Clubs of America”*.
Your flight in was easy, directions clear and the airport of arrival, a short distance from the center. You already checked into the main hotel only a few minutes away. As you sit and take the whole new experience in you simply wonder how we could have done it all those years without a central location such as this.
Too ideal?, Too much of a dream? The executive board along with members at large are already working on this plan. A huge undertaking indeed, but it can be done. We will of course need a lot of help and support from the membership, particularly from the Mid Western area where we think this facility should be located. 
Please contact us and let us know your thoughts. Perhaps you know of a property that could suit us. The location should be no less than 10 acres of even and level terrain. It must also be zoned for agricultural or industrial use. It should be located within one and a half hours of a decent airport and within 45 minutes of adequate hotels and other urban centers. If water and electricity are already in place it would be of great help.
http://germanshepherddog.com/members/index.htm


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Bullet said:


> As far as the field itself goes, I would want something that was correctly sized with proper drainage, and lights. Shade is always nice in the parking area. A solid wall, and jump that both will adjust in height are good to have.
> 
> A good sized club heated club house with running water, toilet, and some food/beer is very nice to have.
> 
> ...


Big Al! I take it you and Marsha made it home safe and sound?? Thank you again for an awesome weekend of training. I learned a great deal, but had even more fun.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Uniballer said:


> Beware. If you make training at your home field too comfortable you might have a hard time training/trialing your dog at other places cause its not the same.


Wayne said "dream". I don't know that much of what I listed was practical.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The no misquotes and no ants part seem nice... we have stopped tracking altogether now because of the pesky ants! Poor Stark loves to track too.

I would love an indoor facility, kitchenette would be nice and somewhere cool (summer) and warm (winter) for the dogs to hang out while not out on the field.

Also having a pond/pool type of thing for the dogs to romp in when they are finished would be nice!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

How about we zoom in on the field, and come back to the swim-up bar and other amenities?

Of course a regulation size field, but here is one of the things I have been thinking about. I had always admired permanent blinds, and thought that was the way I'd go. In the back of my mind, as a guy who worked at a cemetery cutting grass as a kid, permanent blinds would have to be weed-whacked. No big deal, they're worth it. However, the other weekend, we changed the set-up/orientation of the portable blinds on our field, such that rather than 5&6 positioned East to West as they routinely are, they were set-up North to South. My dog had been running 5&6 just fine when they were set-up in the usual position, but changing them 90 degrees...she was confused for a couple/few runs.

So between cutting the grass and the ability to change-up training....permanent or portable blinds?

I read a couple of other comments that I am on-board with, cause if we're gonna dream.......one was lighting, big yes there...maybe not football stadium light levels, but certainly could be done well at a reasonable level. The other comment was agility type equipment....totally agree. In a paddock off to the side of the trial field.....wouldn't it also be nice to have an adjacent paddock to warm-up prior to taking the trial field?.....planted with arborvitae trees around the parameter for privacy.

Wouldn’t it also be nice to have water available right out at the field….maybe a couple of old fashion hand pumps near either end of the field, tied into a well.….no forgetting to shut it off.

For spectator seating….how about a large berm, elevating the seating, under a long covered gazebo type structure, with a gentle slope down to the trial field??

What about tracking, USA magazine suggested two acres per dog trialing….that seems like a lot? 100 acres for a club trial or could you get away with less? If I had acreage, I am gonna want a few head of sheep. Taken out of context, this is a point where this thread could spiral out of control….I trust your assumptions about the sheep.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My obedience club has a fenced "potty" area for the dogs. It is nice to keep it in one area and then the tools etc are right there.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We had permanent blinds but they could be opened and closed depending on how "sharp" of an angle was needed. We had someone in charge of maintenance that weed whacked the blinds and the jump and A-frame. The hot blind had a nice tie-out post with it.

We also had portables that could easily be arranged on the same field as the permanent ones, or we used a smaller field that actually was level and had better cover. I borrowed portables and trained my dog to run six blinds on our own, so I still often rearrange them in my own yard or take them to a soccer field to practice in a new place. I'm kind of particular about how my dog does this exercise so I do it a lot, also just for exercise for the dog, but I change it up a lot and also call the dog back to me (he has to come to me and down) before continuing to the next blind, etc. Portables are great to have both for doing club stuff and for lending to club members. 

At the facility where we trained, this smaller field WAS the agility field so there was a separate trailer and equipment for that, I suppose we could have used it for some supplemental training (there was also a full set of agility equipment in our building).

I agree with lighting! That would be a major major plus! Water I don't really care about, at least for myself and my dogs I bring my own tap water in bottles for me and several jugs for them.

Potty area is nice too, we had that with a dump bin and scooping tools. It was not fenced but not near or within sight of the Schutzhund field so I often took my dogs there when everyone else was occupied and let my dogs potty and stretch off leash.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I'd probably steal Gus' new field if I could. 

Ideal would be: 
Full sized field, surrounded on all sides but the spectator seating area by a natural barrier, like rows of trees. 
Lights.
2 entrances, one for obedience and one downfield for protection. 
Separate, secluded dog potty area (fenced would be nice) and another for prepping dogs before going onto the field.

Plenty of accessible parking with shade.

Tracking grounds nearby.

Club house with kitchenette, bathrooms, seating area large enough to accomodate everyone comfortably for watching videos, seminars, etc...

Small storage area, maybe part of club house or indoor training building, or just a shed off to the side some place to store equipment.

No permanent blinds, just use the portable ones. I don't like permanent blinds for a wide variety of reasons.

Would also love to have a separate training field/yard with different types of obstacles, footing surfaces, agility equipment, hiding spaces, etc... for fun and supplementary "outside the box" training.

Heated/AC indoor building for winter training would be icing on the cake!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

My dream field is so easily accomplished it's not even funny (yet people laugh when I bring it up!)...
Our field is right next to a golf course... I'd like to get a membership to their club and just use our field!  They grab their golf club bag, I grab my German Shepherd... what's the difference? LOL


...and having a tracking field nearby would be fantastic as well.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am very lucky to have an almost full sized field with permanent blinds, good wall and jump that are adjustable, storage and 70 acres of tracking right in my back yard. It could use better drainaged in the spring though it dries and is usuable almost from March 1 until our break in December. We have lost some shade trees by the field so more of those. More shade for parking. A club house with a covered porch for warmth, shade and cover. O.G. Buckeye has a nice one. A pond for cooling out the dogs and a clean warm and non horsey place to train in the winter. Guess they need to start drilling for oil/gas on my land.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

lhczth said:


> ......It could use better drainage in the spring.....


 Had not really considered that...I know I trialed on a pond of a field one spring, and drainage was a huge thing that day.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

W.Oliver said:


> What about tracking, USA magazine suggested two acres per dog trialing….that seems like a lot?


Off topic, but interesting. Just was reading about AKC tracking - 10 acres for a TD, and 25 acres for a TDX....

Ok, back to topic


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

They really eat up the land because of how far apart the legs have to be and the tracks themselves. Then, unless things have changed, they can only do 12 TD (or maybe it was 10) or 5 TDX per trial.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Ruthie said:


> 1. Tracking space and a field together
> 2. Indoor space for winter training
> 3. A club house with a place to view videos
> 4. A kitchenette
> ...


Well, now I'm feeling pretty good about our place. We have everything on the list except the last 2, although the mosquitoes haven't been too bad this year.
We are about to add a storage closet specifically for the Schutzhund club only. We are also adding a room with a treadmill, vet type scale and are moving the grooming tub into the new room.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sounds awesome!!! We have some nice fields, but no amneties, and the shade trees were cut down a few years ago as they all died due to the pine beetle epidemic. 

I remember reading on another forum a really fun and humorous thread about "*******" Schutzhund. It was all made up, but the ******* Schutzhund field included a trailer for a club house, an old rusty barbeque, and the finishing touch was the outhouse - then it hit me: "Oh my Goodness! That's OUR field!!" 

LOL, I guess we are ******** up here! (though we do have REAL toilet paper in the outhouse instead of using old copies of "Field and Stream" - so maybe that does elevate us just a notch above "*******" to "blue-collar").


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

bocron said:


> Well, now I'm feeling pretty good about our place. We have everything on the list except the last 2, although the mosquitoes haven't been too bad this year.
> We are about to add a storage closet specifically for the Schutzhund club only. We are also adding a room with a treadmill, vet type scale and are moving the grooming tub into the new room.


 
I was just thinking extravagant. 

That is great that you have such a nice place to train, and I guess in Georgia the winter training facility isn't all that important.

I certainly can't complain either. We have very nice places to train. I think the only real thing on my wish list would be modern toilets at the tracking site, but that is only because my sister's teasing as a child gave me a deep routed fear of pit toilets. :rofl: She is basically evil.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Ruthie said:


> I was just thinking extravagant.
> 
> That is great that you have such a nice place to train, and I guess in Georgia the winter training facility isn't all that important.
> 
> I certainly can't complain either. We have very nice places to train. I think the only real thing on my wish list would be modern toilets at the tracking site, but that is only because my sister's teasing as a child gave me a deep routed fear of pit toilets. :rofl: She is basically evil.


Not too bad most of the winter. Although last winter was a record breaker as far as low temps, it was a nightmare for us thin-blooded Southerners. 

The fact that we have an actual clubhouse and bathroom is all me. When we bought this place and started building I threw a hissy fit about having a bathroom that would be fit to use, year round (no sitting on freezing toilet seats or dealing with creepy crawlies in the summer). It is a standing joke in the club as everyone refers to the bathroom as "The Spa" since I keep it stocked with really fancy soaps and lotions, air fresheners and pretty artwork on the walls .

I spent so many years being the only girl, or one of a very few girls at Schutzhund seminars or clubs and having NO way to go the bathroom that I swore when we got our own place it would be civilized. And, since you have to run water and install a septic tank for the bathroom, then you might as well add a kitchen, so we did.


----------

